# DROs on X2



## don-tucker (Mar 30, 2010)

Installed DROs yesterday,thought you might like to have a look.I used .025 X 5/8 PB strip for the brackets to have a bit of flexibility in the fixing but still be ridged lengthwise.


----------



## black85vette (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job. Mounts look like the work great. The DROs will spoil you. You will never want to do without them!


----------



## JohnS (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes Don a very neat installation and you will certainly find them invaluable. For me they were a giant step forward in machining accuracy.

I hope you are planning to fit some kind of transparent covers to the scales as I found the ingress of tiny particles of swarf, cutting lubricants and general debris a real problem and resulted in all sorts of spurious readings. I eventually solved the problem by fitting a second, more protective, set of acrylic covers. 

You might find this information on my website of interest http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/machines-and-tooling/milling-machines/workshop-news/

John-Som


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for that John,I am trying to think of a cover of some sort to be easy to remove and neat.
Don


----------



## JohnS (Mar 30, 2010)

'U' section clear Acrylic is probably your best bet Don and I am sure a local plastics company can easily form a couple of sections to your dimensions. Remember to leave access to the gib clamping screws. The way I got round this was to make extended screws that ran through the covers. 

If you'd like any more details just give me a shout.

John-Som


----------



## Hilmar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Don
  Are you sure this is an X2, I did not know there where so many different variations.
Hilmar


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 30, 2010)

John,I have some 1/8" acrylic I can form with a heat gun,so i will have a go.
Hilmar,I think thats what its called,it is the one with larger motor and extended table sizes.
Don


----------



## compressor man (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahhh no fair, your mill has dro's and mine doesnt! This is a nice looking setup you have going on here. I would imagine that using it will now seem like you are working with a totally different machine.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll let you know on that one CM,I have to strengthen the Y axis fixings ,to much lengthways flex giving me a bad reading.
Don


----------

